# mod_ssl.so / Apache und SSL Installation



## liquidbeats (31. August 2005)

Hallöchen

    hab da ein Problem mit meiner Lokal Installierten Apache version.
 Ich versuche SSL zum Laufen zu bringen, mod_rewrite läuft, dessen module kann er finden, jedoch nicht mod_ssl.so welche im selbigen verzeichnis "modules" liegt wie mod_rewrite.so
 Wenn ich Apache starten möchte meckert er, er könne die Datei mod_ssl.so nicht finden, obwohl sie da ist un in der httpd.conf auch Ordentlich eingetragen ist 


			
				Apache hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die angegebene Prozedur wurde nicht gefunden


 
    Jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?

*Apache Version*:
 Apache/1.3.23 (Win32)


    Gruß


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. September 2005)

Sind SharedObjects (mod_so) in deinem Apache überhaupt unterstützt?


----------



## liquidbeats (1. September 2005)

Gehe ich mal von aus, mod_rewrite.so wird gefunden und Lief auch wunderbar.
 Ich habe dort einfach mal xampp Installiert, und das alte entfernt.
 jetzt ist SSL verfügbar bekomme es nur mit dem Zertifikat nicht hin trotz einiger und vorallem Verschiedener Anleitungen im Netz.

 Gruß


----------

